# 74 Horsford Rabbits. *Contains very upsetting images!*



## Flashy (Jan 13, 2011)

CONTAINS UPSETTING IMAGES

PLEASE FORWARD WIDELY TO ALL GROUPS AND CONTACTS IN UK INCLUDING ALL YOUR RABBIT RESCUES AND ALL WEBSITES, FACEBOOK, MYSPACE, TWITTER FOR MAXIMUM PUBLICITY


CRITICAL SITUATION- HELP NEEDED NOW FROM ALL OUR SUPPORTERS

'PACT' animal santuary in Norfolk (UK) comes to the rescue of 74 Rabbits including babies that were living in filthy, squalid conditions- they need your help now please, this is a desperate situation!! Some of the Rabbits are sick and need veterinary help.
Donations/loving forever homes needed to help these desperate Rabbits

'PACT' animal santuary in Norfolk (UK) are asking for our immediate help today. They have recently come to the vital rescue of 74 Rabbits including their babies that were living in filthy, squalid conditions- they need your help now!
Please view the disturbing photos below of the conditions that these poor Rabbits and their babies had to endure including dead animals found in a bonfire!! Please read PACT's darning report below and help them to help these animals in need.

'PACT' ANIMAL SANCTUARY CHARITY NUMBER IS 1045251. IF YOU WANT TO MAKE A DONATION AND/OR OFFER A LOVING, FOREVER HOME PLEASE SEE PACT'S CONTACT DETAILS BELOW


PACT'S REPORT



Late Friday afternoon 7th January the PACT office received a call from a member of staff at the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital saying that a man had been admitted two days previously having suffered a stroke and had told staff that he had approximately twenty to thirty rabbits and that they had not been fed or watered for three days. We liased with the man through the hospital staff and he eventually agreed to sign over the rabbits to the care of PACT.

Our team attended the premises that evening and found the rabbits being kept in old rusty filing cabinets and one even in a wet cardboard box with little bedding, no hay and dirty feed and water containers. All this in a filthy, rubbish strewn and rat infested shed. The rabbits, mainly large New Zealand Whites, were desperately hungry and thirsty, had no space to hop or jump, were overcrowded and desperately frightened.

There were too many to take in one attempt, as there were far more than we had been led to believe and we did not have room in the ambulance or enough cages ready at the Sanctuary. Twenty of the rabbits that seemed to need the most urgent care were collected that evening, and the rest were fed and watered. We then returned the following day and collected a further thirty-eight rabbits, adults and babies. Most of the females are pregnant. We checked the dilapidated property to make sure that there were no animals missed and discovered a bonfire site with dead rabbits in various stages of decomposition.

The rabbits had been bred for sale as pets and as meat, and the situation had apparently been in this state for at least nine years, and had been reported to the RSPCA on numerous occasions.

We estimate the cost of vaccinating the rabbits immediately at around Â£1200, not counting any babies yet to be born, any not re-homed will need to be vaccinated again in six months time. The cost of feed and care for the next six months will be at least Â£2000, plus veterinary care, some will need antibiotics for infected wounds resulting from rat bites, plus extra staff hours and extra equipment that we need to purchase. We now urgently need to complete our expansion of Bunny Village so that we can provide these animals with the right kind of care and housing.

Donations to help with this extra unforeseen expense would be greatly appreciated.



Tuesday 11th Jan 2011



LATEST UPDATE ON HORSFORD RABBITS



Final total of rabbits taken Friday and Saturday was 70 ranging from tiny babies to adults, with another four babies born Sunday making a grand total of 74. Of those we estimate that there are at least 34 pregnant does. Veterinary inspection has revealed that there are at least two rabbits suffering from Syphilis and 4 suspected cases of myxomatosis plus several cases of suspected pasteurella. All the sick rabbits have started treatment and will have to be segregated from the rest of the group. The whole group is of course being kept separated from the rest of our resident rabbits and guinea pigs â a logistical nightmare.



We also need to find homes for these rabbits and any new babies that will be born in addition to the many rabbits and guinea pigs already in residence.



Our contact details PACT Animal Sanctuary, River Farm, Woodrising Nr. Hingham, Norfolk, NR9 4PJ tel- 01362 820775 or 01362 821306 or web site http://www.pactsanctuary.org


FOR THOSE WISHING TO SPREAD THE WORD - FACEBOOK PAGE HERE - PLEASE SEND TO ALL OF YOUR FB FRIENDS. WE NEED THIS STORY TO GO VIRAL http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...83990841619500











































I understand you're mostly in the US, but any donations, or any word spreading would be grately appreciated.

_(ETA- if any mods feel some of the pics are just too much then please feel free to delete them)._


----------



## Yield (Jan 13, 2011)

[align=center]This is so sad.. those pictures make me want to cry...
I sent this to a ton of people on Facebook..
I hope it helps..
I wish I could donate...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there a facebook page set-up? It would be a good idea.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Flashy wrote: *


> FOR THOSE WISHING TO SPREAD THE WORD - FACEBOOK PAGE HERE - PLEASE SEND TO ALL OF YOUR FB FRIENDS. WE NEED THIS STORY TO GO VIRAL http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...83990841619500


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]

thats such fantastic news!

sorry for the outburst of excitement but i'd read about this particular man a few months ago and they were saying that he was near impossible to shut down.

THANK GOD the rabbits finally got out.

Although it's a sad situation at least they will get SOME help, better than living iwth that awful human.


----------



## Nela (Jan 14, 2011)

It's things like this that make it hard for me to resist getting more rabbits. I so wish I could take a large rabbit needing a home. I know I cannot offer a place indoors but my outdoor setup and care is much better than that. Lots of positive thoughts for all involved. I am so happy they got them out of there. :expressionless


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm still a member of the RWA and they sent me an email about this. Such a horrible situation, and so many poor rabbits .

I sent a donation, and hope these poor rabbits can get the help they need to find good homes

Jan

ps - I thought about you, Tracey, when I saw it was in Norfolk.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2011)

I wish I had money. That is just disgusting! I shared on Facebook to help spread the word.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys, thank you for spreading the word. Thank you very much.

Jan, thank you for donating (and anyone else who did). You're right. Its not far from me (about an hour or so) and Horsford is only about 15 mins from where my brother goes to uni. It puts me well placed to help when they want me to, in a variety of different ways.

Its just cripplingly horrific. 

Thank you once again for spreading the word.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 15, 2011)

The man shouldn't be in a clean hospital, he should be forced to live in the situation he created. I know that is harsh, but abusers make me so mad! :soapbox


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 17, 2011)

You can go to their website to donate. They accept PayPal.
Every little bit helps.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2011)

Shared on Facebook. Angel-speed as many helpers and vet staff to assist. Bring those innocent lives to safe and loving homes. I agree with Mini Lop Hop. 

Flashy, thank you for doing what you can :hug:and opening our eyes to this deplorable place. A hellish way to live and be tossed about, disposed of.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 17, 2011)

i really want to donate but i just dont have the funds at the moment...


----------

